# SI joint injection CPT



## nhenderson (Feb 16, 2012)

I am looking for a cpt code for an injection into the RT SI joint using Marcaine and Kenalog.  I am not sure if its a joint code and if so what size or a tendon?


----------



## JMeggett (Feb 16, 2012)

nhenderson said:


> I am looking for a cpt code for an injection into the RT SI joint using Marcaine and Kenalog.  I am not sure if its a joint code and if so what size or a tendon?



Check out 64479-64484 series or 64493.  See if these help.

Jenna


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 16, 2012)

27096


----------



## donnajrichmond (Feb 16, 2012)

nhenderson said:


> I am looking for a cpt code for an injection into the RT SI joint using Marcaine and Kenalog.  I am not sure if its a joint code and if so what size or a tendon?



27096 if fluoro or CT guidance is used (included, do not code the guidance extra) 
If guidance is not used, code 20552.


----------



## jmcpolin (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with you Donna I think I just always asume its from a Radiologist's point of view.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 17, 2012)

27096 and G0260 for Medicare


----------

